# New Toy



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Cleaned out the safe and traded a few that I never shoot for a new toy. Rock Island Armory 1911 Tactical .45 ACP. CSC Arms in Florida installed Novak Tru Dot Tritium night sights before they shipped it to me. I have a set of Hogue finger groove grips coming for it. Put 40 rds. of 230 gr. RN through it yesterday, including a mag dump (8 rd. cap) and never had a single hiccup. They recommend a 500 rd. break in period for best function and accuracy, so I got to get the reloader going.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice rig, glad you posted a photo. As a long gun man I had no idea what you were talking about.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking 45. I put a RIA slide on the 45 I built and was a little hesitant at first because of its price, but boy am I glad now the fit and function couldnt be better.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Very Nice..


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Nice looking 45. I put a RIA slide on the 45 I built and was a little hesitant at first because of its price, but boy am I glad now the fit and function couldnt be better.


Thanks. I did a lot of research on the RIA products. They are made in the Philippines by Armscor. After reading reviews for hours and hours, I finally convinced myself to go with this one. The reviews of the RIA's that I read were probably 96% or better positive. The pistol fit and finish is very good. No slop, rattles or gaps. This is my first 1911 but I am very pleased with it. About half the cost of Colts, Kimbers and Smith & Wessons.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

"The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toy"

Great new toy bar-d!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes thats for sure, sweet looking rig.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome rig bar-d !!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

yep that would be fun


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

When you get er broke in post some target pics, nice looking peestola.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice looking gun, looks like a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice gun, I was just looking at those in a catalog yesterday. Good choice of bullets too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking rig Danny. That'll slay them hogs !


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i have posted a pic of mine and i will tell you this having owned kimbers and wilsons i could not be happier with my rock
i have over 25000 rounds through mine with nary a kiccup with only springs replaced

you will love it


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! 25000 rds? That thing's a warrior. Where is it posted at, I'd like to see it?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

here you go


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)




----------

